# Website loads funny (Kongregate)



## jackazz76 (Jul 28, 2009)

Evening all, I was wondering if anyone can shed some light on why this site displays weird on occasion, most times it is fine but this happens once in awhile... not sure if it is a setting or outdated software on my side or if it is the websites fault (happens in Firefox, IE, and Opera).
Screenshot is of aforementioned odd behavior.


Thanks,
Mike


P.S. It's supposed to look like the second screenshot, It managed to load for the most part but games still won't load


----------



## jackazz76 (Jul 28, 2009)

OK, now it loaded.... seems to do this intermittently so I am pretty sure it is the sites fault, though funny that noone else who plays here has ever had the same problem. I don't want to waste anyone's time so a mod can close this thread at will.

Thanks


----------

